# [2013] Asia Pacific Points system and DC Points System



## MALC9990 (Aug 16, 2013)

There have been various reports on this Forum in recent weeks and months concerning the inclusion of Asia Pacific into The Destinations Club points system. Whilst the situation of the existing weeks owners at Phuket Beach Club should be a straight forward enrolment option - well as far as anything with MVCi could be straight forward. The issue of the Asia Pacific Points Club members has always seemed less clear.

Consequently I decided to investigate some more into my original documents received when I first purchased my AP Points.

As a result I would now say that it will not be possible for AP Points to be m,erged into the DC system as Trust points. The reason being that the points confer no actual ownership of anything other than the right to use the points to reserve time at one of the Club Resorts that form part of the MVCI AP Club.

All the units (weeks) at the Club Resorts in 


Thailand (Phuket Beach Club, Mai Khaio Beach Club, Empire Place Bangkok), 

Hawaii (Ko Olina Beach Club & Waiohai Beach Club), 

Nevada USA ( Grand Chateau Las Vegas)
are owned by an independent Singapore based Private Limited company - Club Resorts. Club Resorts is not an Affiliate or subsidiary of Marriott or MVW. Club Resorts provides AP Points owners (members) with the Right to Use the Club Resort Properties as per the terms and conditions set out in the various disclosure and governing documents for the Club. The only copies of these I can find in my possession are on paper and I can so far not locate any online links to these documents.

Since the Trustee for the Club (HSBC Trustee Services (Singapore) Limited will liquidate the assets of the Club as of 31st December 2056 and distribute the net proceeds as defined in the Club governing documents - essentially to Charitable organisations as defined therein - there is no way that AP Points can be merged into the DC Trust as there will be no assets to be placed into the Trust - even those that are at resorts within the USA.

So my expectation is that at best AP points owners will be able to enrol their points ownership in some way that would enable them to exchange their AP points in any year for a defined number of DC points in the DC Exchange system in a way similar to a legacy weeks owner in the USA and Europe can at present. The weeks owners at Phuket Beach Club would presumably be able to enrol their weeks in the same way.

The various reservation systems would continue independently as at present, so that AP Points Club Members could choose to use their points as they do now or to enrol in the Destinations Club and exchange their AP Points for DC Points if they wish - simply another usage option (to quote many sales persons).


----------



## bazzap (Aug 16, 2013)

I guess we are all rather dependent now on an update from Marriott Vacation Club itself.
As you know, at the PBC 2012 AGM Rance Ryan, Regional Vice President Operations Europe and Asia confirmed to those of us present that he expected the integration of AP and DC programmes in 2014.
Perhaps our good friend on the Owner Advisory Board there will be able to press him for up to date details on these plans at the forthcoming 2013 AGM?


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice work here, Malc!

For what it's worth, there can be a lot of value in being *only* an Exchange DC Member and not a Trust Points owner, i.e. having *only* Exchange Points and not Trust Points to play with.   If this pans out the way you expect it might, as an Exchange Member you'd still be able to take advantage of Points transfers with other members to trade for what you want.


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 16, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Nice work here, Malc!
> 
> For what it's worth, there can be a lot of value in being *only* an Exchange DC Member and not a Trust Points owner, i.e. having *only* Exchange Points and not Trust Points to play with.   If this pans out the way you expect it might, as an Exchange Member you'd still be able to take advantage of Points transfers with other members to trade for what you want.



Sue

You are most likely correct on that point. Bringing AP on board to the DC as exchange members would certainly boost my options and my potential DC point total. Whilst we really enjoy our annual trip to Phuket we do occasionally think that an alternative in the USA would be nice to try.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 16, 2013)

MALC9990 said:


> All the units (weeks) at the Club Resorts in
> 
> 
> Thailand (Phuket Beach Club, Mai Khaio Beach Club, Empire Place Bangkok),
> ...


I am having a lot of trouble understanding this.  If it is an independent company, that means they bought a huge block of weeks from Marriott and set up the AP club, which Marriott now manages?  I can see the separate company structure, but I have to believe there is an affiliation with Marriott or the whole arrangement does not seem logical.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 16, 2013)

I would agree. I don't think they will ever convey AP points to the trust. The trust has to own land and can't own RTO contracts. I think because of this along with other legal issues, we won't see non USA resorts ever added to the trust. 

Those other resorts, like Europe and the Caribbean will be able to work in DC through the MVC Exchange Company. Don't discount the exchange company. It seems that a lot of trust owners are getting reservations through the exchange company instead of the trust.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 16, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> I am having a lot of trouble understanding this.  If it is an independent company, that means they bought a huge block of weeks from Marriott and set up the AP club, which Marriott now manages?  I can see the separate company structure, but I have to believe there is an affiliation with Marriott or the whole arrangement does not seem logical.



So it is like any resort, isn't it? The resorts are not owned by Marriott or MVW. They are owned by owners, MVW manages those resorts. The affiliation of the resorts with Marriott is through the management company.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 16, 2013)

Ko Olina, Waiohai and Grand Chateau are all deeded weeks, not RTU.  Apparently the AP trust does not own the deeded weeks at those resorts, but was granted only a RTU by the weeks' owner?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 16, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> Ko Olina, Waiohai and Grand Chateau are all deeded weeks, not RTU.  Apparently the AP trust does not own the deeded weeks at those resorts, but was granted only a RTU by the weeks' owner?



I take it that the AP Private Land Company (Club Resorts) owns those weeks, but grants a RTU to the AP participants (AP Point Owners).

Club Resorts really can't sell those weeks back to the DC trust because they need them for AP owners. However if an AP owner can enroll their points, they can convert their AP points to DC points. The Club Resorts land company then deposits physical inventory tat it owns in to the MVC Exchange Company and the owner gets DC points. I would think the same thing is happening today between the Land Company and II.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 16, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> So it is like any resort, isn't it? The resorts are not owned by Marriott or MVW. They are owned by owners, MVW manages those resorts. The affiliation of the resorts with Marriott is through the management company.


This is very different from a typical resort, where the owner enters into a management agreement with Marriott.  I was not saying that Marriott would have to own all the weeks in the AP trust, but rather that I doubt Marriott would sell a huge block of weeks to an unaffiliated entity which would then set up an AP points program and hire Marriott to manage it.  I do not have the answers, but so far what has been described appears to be incomplete at best.  It seems more logical that Marriott would use an entity that it has an affiliation with, which is what I have been struggling to understand.  I am not saying that entity has to be owned by Marriott.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 16, 2013)

My guess is that MVC Asia set up the Land Company - Club Resorts. The fact that they are not affiliated by any legal designation is probably more a legal issue than any true unaffiliation. All the resorts we own at are only affiliated with MVW through the management agreements. If the agreement goes away, our resorts become unaffiliated. I think the same thing is occurring in AP.

I think by not affiliated or subsidiary of means that the company is not owned by MVW or Marriott in any way.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 16, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Those other resorts, like Europe and the Caribbean will be able to work in DC through the MVC Exchange Company. Don't discount the exchange company. It seems that a lot of trust owners are getting reservations through the exchange company instead of the trust.



The excerpt below is from the Exchange Docs.....it seems like they have given themselves plenty of leeway to have several different programs all managed inside the Exchange program.

_J. Affiliate Program Reservation System Operations. Exchange Company will, from time to time, operate and manage reservation systems or exchange programs for other vacation ownership programs and facilitate usage by members of such programs, in addition to operation of the exchange facilities and related services in the Program. When providing reservation services for another program, which is also an Affiliate Program, Exchange Company shall provide the reservation services and exchange services in a manner consistent with the applicable Affiliation Agreement and the applicable Affiliate Program Reservation Procedures. The Affiliate Program Reservation Systems may vary and have priority windows or reservation restrictions that are different from those of the Program or other Affiliate Programs. In such cases, Exchange Company will use commercially reasonable efforts to integrate all Affiliate Programs into the Program.​_


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 16, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> My guess is that MVC Asia set up the Land Company - Club Resorts. The fact that they are not affiliated by any legal designation is probably more a legal issue than any true unaffiliation. All the resorts we own at are only affiliated with MVW through the management agreements. If the agreement goes away, our resorts become unaffiliated. I think the same thing is occurring in AP.
> 
> I think by not affiliated or subsidiary of means that the company is not owned by MVW or Marriott in any way.



Didn't all aspects of the timeshare division transfer to MVW from MAR with the spin-off, making all the common areas and unsold Week(s) at the resorts the property of MVW with MVW paying the $50K annual fee to MAR for naming rights and some management/IT services?  Which would mean that instead of, "... the resorts we own at are only affiliated with MVW through the management agreements ...," it should be that, "... the resorts we own at are only affiliated with MAR through the management agreements between MVW and MAR?"

I'm thinking the A-P program's Club Resorts is equal to MVW, unaffiliated with MAR except through management agreements.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 16, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> The excerpt below is from the Exchange Docs.....it seems like they have given themselves plenty of leeway to have several different programs all managed inside the Exchange program.
> 
> _J. Affiliate Program Reservation System Operations. Exchange Company will, from time to time, operate and manage reservation systems or exchange programs for other vacation ownership programs and facilitate usage by members of such programs, in addition to operation of the exchange facilities and related services in the Program. When providing reservation services for another program, which is also an Affiliate Program, Exchange Company shall provide the reservation services and exchange services in a manner consistent with the applicable Affiliation Agreement and the applicable Affiliate Program Reservation Procedures. The Affiliate Program Reservation Systems may vary and have priority windows or reservation restrictions that are different from those of the Program or other Affiliate Programs. In such cases, Exchange Company will use commercially reasonable efforts to integrate all Affiliate Programs into the Program.​_



When the DC was first introduced we speculated quite a bit about how the set-up could allow MVW to eventually manage all kinds of other timeshare systems, effectively making the DC Exchange Company a potentially large exchange system similar to II.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 16, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Didn't all aspects of the timeshare division transfer to MVW from MAR with the spin-off, making all the common areas and unsold Week(s) at the resorts the property of MWV with MWV paying the $50K annual fee to MAR for naming rights and some management/IT services?  Which would mean that instead of, "... the resorts we own at are only affiliated with MVW through the management agreements ...," it should be that, "... the resorts we own at are only affiliated with MAR through the management agreements between MWV and MAR?"
> 
> I'm thinking the A-P program's Club Resorts is equal to MVW, unaffiliated with MAR except through management agreements.



Well, MAR (Marriott International) isn't involved any more except they get a licensing fee of $50MM (not $50K) along with a percentage of every sale. MVW can use the Marriott name and other support/IT services. The resorts are managed by MVW/VAC.

So I think that the AP program is more like the DC trust. It owns weeks or physical inventory and people buy points that give them an RTU to use that inventory. It is affiliated with VAC/MVW/MVCI AP through the management agreement that it has with them.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 16, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Well, MAR (Marriott International) isn't involved any more except they get a licensing fee of $50MM (not $50K) along with a percentage of every sale. MVW can use the Marriott name and other support/IT services. The resorts are managed by MVW/VAC.
> 
> So I think that the AP program is more like the DC trust. It owns weeks or physical inventory and people buy points that give them an RTU to use that inventory. It is affiliated with VAC/MVW/MVCI AP through the management agreement that it has with them.



Doh!  Are you sure K doesn't equal "one meeellliiiiooon dollars" somewhere?  

It gets so confusing with the affiliation agreements between MAR and VAC, and the IT services/reservations management agreements between MAR and VAC, then the individual Management Agreements between VAC and each resort ...

I think the point made early in this thread that there has to be some kind of an affiliate agreement between Club Resorts and VAC is correct, even if VAC doesn't own any aspect of the individual A-P resorts (the way VAC does own at least the common areas at our resorts.)


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 16, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Doh!  Are you sure K doesn't equal "one meeellliiiiooon dollars" somewhere?
> 
> It gets so confusing with the affiliation agreements between MAR and VAC, and the IT services/reservations management agreements between MAR and VAC, then the individual Management Agreements between VAC and each resort ...
> 
> I think the point made early in this thread that there has to be some kind of an affiliate agreement between Club Resorts and VAC is correct, even if VAC doesn't own any aspect of the individual A-P resorts (the way VAC does own at least the common areas at our resorts.)



So the term "affiliated" may not have been used correctly? Perhaps not a division or subsidiary of Marriott or MVW.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 16, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> So the term "affiliated" may not have been used correctly? Perhaps not a division or subsidiary of Marriott or MVW.



That's what seems to make sense to me, yeah.


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 17, 2013)

All the deeded weeks in the AP Points Club  at the three USA resorts are apparently owned by Club Resorts Limited - a private limited company set up in Singapore. So the company owns the deeded weeks. It is responsible for all MFs to the resorts.

As for the resorts in Phuket, the company (Club Resorts Limited) now owns 884 weeks at PBC. This is obviously a RTU resort so the company actually owns the RTU contracts for those weeks just like any other owner. The ownership status of Mai Khao Beach Club is not so clear since there are no private individual owners at this resort. However my guess is that the ownership would be similar to Phuket Beach Club so that the Comany owns the RTU Contracts for all units at that resort.

The company is not a subsidiary nor an affiliate of Marriott ( my documents pre-date the spin off of the Timeshare operation from Marriott) so I would say that relationship ( or rather the lack of a relationship) transferred to the spin off. MVCI AP appears to provide the management of the Club in return for management fees.

At the request of SUEDON I am preparing a draft for a Sticky that will hopefully give full chapter and verse for the AP Club and so that will provide a full analysis of how the Club is set up and operated and how members can use their points.


----------



## ral (Aug 18, 2013)

*Elite night credit at Mai Khao Beach Club*

I know that the PBC provides elite night credit for stays. Does Mai Khao Beach Club also provide elite night credit in the Marriott Rewards system?


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 18, 2013)

ral said:


> I know that the PBC provides elite night credit for stays. Does Mai Khao Beach Club also provide elite night credit in the Marriott Rewards system?



Yes Mai Khao does provide elite night credit. However Empire Place in Bangkok does not.


----------



## chunkygal (Aug 20, 2013)

So a thought that occurred to me was would buying a "week" now in the Asia club most likely be able to be used as a points generator? 
I have been thinking about buying used points and am awaiting the outcome of Greg's experience, but would this be like buying a pre june2010 cheap week?


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 20, 2013)

chunkygal said:


> So a thought that occurred to me was would buying a "week" now in the Asia club most likely be able to be used as a points generator?
> I have been thinking about buying used points and am awaiting the outcome of Greg's experience, but would this be like buying a pre june2010 cheap week?



Actually a really good question. If the weeks at Phuket Beach Club follow the same process as happened in Europe, then there will be a new cut off date for Phuket Beach Club resale weeks to join the DC. In Europe the new cut off date was 18th June 2012 which is when the announcement was made for European weeks joining the DC. 

So if that precedent is followed for Asia Pacific then any resale weeks purchased before that announcement would be eligible for enrolment into the DC.

The price would be the issue - like European Weeks, Phuket Beach Club weeks certainly were on sale at much below the last price that MVCI was selling at but not the bargain basement prices that have been seen for some USA resorts. 

Also, when the AP points club was set up the Club acquired 624 weeks at PBC as Club inventory. Since then I understand that the Club has increased it's inventory at PBC to in excess of 850 weeks at PBC. That additional inventory can only have come from existing owners who have either defaulted on MFs and lost their weeks back to MVCI, ROFRs or buy backs. My guess is the majority will have come from defaults. For those not aware - at PBC and the resorts in Europe, if an owner defaults on MFs and does not pay the next year also then the week is lost and reverts to MVCi who get to sell it again. in the case of PBC it would seem that those weeks were then passed to the AP points club ownership.

A friend recent purchased a plat week at PBC and ROFR was not exercised.


----------



## ccpinternational (Aug 21, 2013)

when I got my PBC last month, the closing company told me there is no ROFR at this timeshare. 

Sent from my GT-N7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 22, 2013)

ccpinternational said:


> when I got my PBC last month, the closing company told me there is no ROFR at this timeshare.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7102 using Tapatalk



Looking at the legal docs for PBC weeks the closing company may well be correct. I can find no reference to ROFR.


----------



## fizzysoup (Aug 23, 2013)

bazzap said:


> I guess we are all rather dependent now on an update from Marriott Vacation Club itself.
> As you know, at the PBC 2012 AGM Rance Ryan, Regional Vice President Operations Europe and Asia confirmed to those of us present that he expected the integration of AP and DC programmes in 2014.
> Perhaps our good friend on the Owner Advisory Board there will be able to press him for up to date details on these plans at the forthcoming 2013 AGM?


.

Happy to raise the topic in November.


----------



## fizzysoup (Aug 27, 2013)

MALC9990 said:


> Looking at the legal docs for PBC weeks the closing company may well be correct. I can find no reference to ROFR.


.

I can confirm that at Marriott's Phuket Beach Club there is no ROFR in force.


----------



## bertytug (Oct 18, 2013)

Have just found TUG boards (what a wealth of information).  We are MVCI AP members (i.e. point holders) and are attending an Owner's Update tomorrow afternoon.  I guess they will be letting us know more about this integration, will post back if we get relevant information.


----------



## MALC9990 (Oct 18, 2013)

bertytug said:


> Have just found TUG boards (what a wealth of information).  We are MVCI AP members (i.e. point holders) and are attending an Owner's Update tomorrow afternoon.  I guess they will be letting us know more about this integration, will post back if we get relevant information.



Welcome to TUG. I'm sure you will find all the information here to be of great use. As an AP Club member you will find very few of us here. Not sure why but that seems to be the way it is. Any information you can glean about what will be happening about the AP Club and the DC points system will be of great interest to some of us here.


----------



## bertytug (Oct 19, 2013)

MALC9990 said:


> Welcome to TUG. I'm sure you will find all the information here to be of great use. As an AP Club member you will find very few of us here. Not sure why but that seems to be the way it is. Any information you can glean about what will be happening about the AP Club and the DC points system will be of great interest to some of us here.



Sorry, no useful information obtained apart from the fact that it's something "big" scheduled for either July or December 2014.  Was shocked to hear that the points I purchased in 2008 would be convertible at a ratio of 1:5 MRWP only until 2020 as this was not told to us back when we purchased and our documents do not include such caveats.  We will definitely be pursuing this further.  The topup points we purchased in 2009 are subject to this but we were aware of it.  The purpose of the talk was to try to make us purchase more points as they had looked at our usage over the years and realised that apart from 2012/2013 when we had our first baby and didn't travel), we had no problems utilising our points.

Oh and they did mention they were looking at implementing an elite tier above Premier Plus to cater for their "high end" clients who purportedly have 90k-250k points.  I am not sure how that would affect current MVCIAP PP owners and also how that would all work in the integration process with MVDC.


----------



## ccpinternational (Oct 20, 2013)

bertytug said:


> Sorry, no useful information obtained apart from the fact that it's something "big" scheduled for either July or December 2014.  Was shocked to hear that the points I purchased in 2008 would be convertible at a ratio of



Any body knows that when PBC weeks will be integrated into DC points system?


----------



## MALC9990 (Oct 21, 2013)

ccpinternational said:


> Any body knows that when PBC weeks will be integrated into DC points system?



No news just rumors that it will be some time in 2014. Whatever it is it will be more complex than it was for Europe.


----------



## bertytug (Oct 21, 2013)

Malc or any other MVCIAP owner, I understand that depending on when you buy, the points are convertible to MRP at a ratio of one of the following:

1) 1:5 for life of the membership
2) 1:5 until 2020 and thereafter at 1:3 for the life of the membership
3) 1:3 for the life of the membership
4) 1:3 EOY for the life of the membership

We bought our first batch of points in April 2008 and were told then that those points were under 1). Our second batch of points bought in July 2009 (or is it May/June) is under 2). We purchased another batch of points on Saturday and these are under 4).  However, on Saturday, we were told that the points we purchased in April 2008 are, on their system, reflected as under 2). We are taking it up with them but I just want to know if there are any owners out there whose points are under 1) and if so, when did you purchase those points.  The sales people I spoke to are unsure when they conversion switched from 1) to 2) and said it would take some time to check 

The member acknowledgment we signed back in 2008 states (without reservation) that the points are convertible at the ratio of 1:5.  Sigh.


----------



## m61376 (Oct 21, 2013)

bertytug said:


> The member acknowledgment we signed back in 2008 states (without reservation) that the points are convertible at the ratio of 1:5.  Sigh.



I would email Customer Advocacy with a copy of that paperwork and have it changed in their system then. As long as you have paperwork that supports what you were told, then I'd take things up the "food chain" if necessary and not accept something different. It is possible that at the time you bought things had recently changed, but that the salesperson used the old paperwork- which might explain the discrepancy being reflected. But that's their problem, and if you are insistent they'll make it right for you.

You do have an ace up your sleeve too- insist that it is fixed immediately, or threaten to rescind your Saturday purchase.


----------



## MALC9990 (Oct 21, 2013)

bertytug said:


> Malc or any other MVCIAP owner, I understand that depending on when you buy, the points are convertible to MRP at a ratio of one of the following:
> 
> 1) 1:5 for life of the membership
> 2) 1:5 until 2020 and thereafter at 1:3 for the life of the membership
> ...



Here is the wording from my Rules and Regulations for The Marriott Vacation Club, Asia Pacific Club Timeshare/Marriott Rewards Program. I received this when I purchased my first block of AP Points in Jan/Feb 2009

item 4.
Marriott Vacation Club, Asia Pacific's Marriott Rewards Points Award Level Schedule.

The award of Marriott Rewards Points for the trade of Club Points are subject to the following current conditions.

(i) Members who purchase Club Points prior to 26 March 2009 will be eligible to receive Marriott Rewards points for trade at a ratio of 3 to 1 Marriott Reward points for every Club Point traded on a consecutive year basis for the remaining life of the Member's right to use.

(ii) As a special consideration, Members who purchase Club Points prior to 26 March 2009 will be eligible to receive Marriott Reward Points for a trade ratio of 5 to 1 Marriott Reward points for every Club Point traded. This trade can be made on a consecutive year basis up until 31 December 2020. Beginning 1 January 2021 these Members' rights to trade revert to a ratio of 3 to 1 Marriott Reward points for every Club Point on a consecutive year basis for the remaining life of the Members' right to use.

(iii) Members who purchase Club Points beginning 26 March 2009 may be subject to a modified trade ratio.

(iv) additional Club Points purchased by an existing member ("Supplemental Points") within one (1) year of the Members's initial purchase shall have a Marriott Reward trade ratio which is the same as for the original Club Points purchased. Thereafter, the Marriott Rewards trade ratio for any Supplemental Points will be based upon the Prevailing trade ratio at the time the Supplemental Points are purchased. Thay is, a Member who purchase points on 30 November 2008 and receives a 5 to 1 trade ratio with the sunset in 2020 and decides to purchase additional Club Points after 30 Novemebr 2009 will receive the Supplemental Points at the then prevailing trade ratio.

This document was dated November 30 2008 and so applies to all AP Club Points purchased after that date. My initial purchase was sometime late Jan/Early Feb 2009 whilst at Phuket Beach Club during a sales presentation.


So the first two points are contradictory but point ii clearly states a 5 to 1 ratio to apply until Dec 31st 2020, thereafter a ratio of 3 to 1 will apply.

So if you purchased your initial tranche of AP Club Points prior to 30 November 2008 then a different trade ratio will apply - possibly that ratio is 5 to 1 with no end date of Dec 31st 2020. You need to find this rules and regulations document that you will have signed - mine has my signature along with my wife at the end of page 3. It will define the exact Ts&Cs of your AP Club points purchase and the trade Ratio that should apply.

When I purchased my initial tranche of AP Club Points I was told the end date of the 5 to 1 trade ratio would be 31 December 2020.

What I will be asking is why my supplemental points purchased. N August 2009 (within 1 year) are only getting a trade ratio of 3 to 1 whereas they should be getting a trade ratio of 5 to 1 until 31 December 2020.

I hope this is of assistance to you.


----------



## bertytug (Oct 21, 2013)

m61376 said:


> I would email Customer Advocacy with a copy of that paperwork and have it changed in their system then. As long as you have paperwork that supports what you were told, then I'd take things up the "food chain" if necessary and not accept something different. It is possible that at the time you bought things had recently changed, but that the salesperson used the old paperwork- which might explain the discrepancy being reflected. But that's their problem, and if you are insistent they'll make it right for you.
> 
> You do have an ace up your sleeve too- insist that it is fixed immediately, or threaten to rescind your Saturday purchase.



Yes we have copies of everything we signed and will be meeting them soon. We only have until Friday to rescind the contract and it doesn't look like the issue will be resolved by then. I did bring up a possible recission but they say this matter will take time.


----------



## bertytug (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks Malc for taking the time to type all that out. We have the full set of docs which we signed back in 2008 and it does not include this form that you have mentioned. I wonder if it was only implemented for the first time in Nov 2008. We signed the documents twice in two different jurisdictions because of some financing issues and the Member Acknowledgment (which was the only doc containing information on the point conversion ratio) is identical. Will keep you posted on this.


----------



## m61376 (Oct 21, 2013)

bertytug said:


> Yes we have copies of everything we signed and will be meeting them soon. We only have until Friday to rescind the contract and it doesn't look like the issue will be resolved by then. I did bring up a possible recission but they say this matter will take time.



The "time" is on your side- if it's imp. to you, then let them know you intend to rescind if the issue is not resolved before Friday, and will reconsider the purchase if/when it is resolved to your satisfaction. Remember- you are in the driver's seat- they want your new purchase. Once the time to rescind has passed you've lost a very good bargaining chip.

You have nothing to lose by rescinding and can always purchase in the future, but they will likely work hard to complete the sale. Whether it is resolved before or after Friday, as long as the prospect of an additional purchase lies in the balance you are more likely to have a satisfactory resolution.


----------



## abdibile (Dec 7, 2013)

Did anyone hear news form the annual meeting regarding AP Points or at least Phuket Beach Club weeks owners being able to join the DC program?


----------



## MALC9990 (Dec 7, 2013)

abdibile said:


> Did anyone hear news form the annual meeting regarding AP Points or at least Phuket Beach Club weeks owners being able to join the DC program?



Feedback from the board meeting was that this is still work in progress and would possibly be announced some time in 2014.


----------



## ccpinternational (Oct 9, 2014)

MALC9990 said:


> Feedback from the board meeting was that this is still work in progress and would possibly be announced some time in 2014.



Any news for week owners at PBC to join DC program?


----------



## bazzap (Oct 10, 2014)

The question will be raised again at the next meeting at PBC on 7th November.
Let's hope for more definitive news.


----------



## MALC9990 (Oct 10, 2014)

bazzap said:


> The question will be raised again at the next meeting at PBC on 7th November.
> Let's hope for more definitive news.



Keeping my fingers crossed Barry !


----------



## lhs323 (Dec 16, 2014)

MALC9990 said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed Barry !



Any update from the November 7 board meeting? Thanks.


----------



## bazzap (Dec 17, 2014)

lhs323 said:


> Any update from the November 7 board meeting? Thanks.


There was discussion, although more a reaffirmed statement of intent than anything definitive as to exactly what, how and when.
Clearly and sadly it will not be by end 2014 now.
Best expectations might now be by mid 2015 for AP Points owners, followed by PBC weeks owners?
I will seek to track and pursue this.


----------



## MALC9990 (Dec 17, 2014)

We will be at PBC for 3 weeks in Jan/Feb and will no doubt get sucked into attending a sales presentation - oops sorry - an update. I will ask about this topic for a third year in a row and report back at the time.


----------

